# FreeBSD 8 on IBM Series x3650 M3



## msyamsuri (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to install FreeBSD on IBM Series x3650 M3. with sas/sata HDD but.. FreeBSD does not recognize the HDD?

What can I do?


----------



## butcher (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess x3650 M3 has some of LSI 2008 raid, you can try the last stable/8 snapshot. The mps(4) device driver was merged to stable/8 recently.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-all/2011-February/035589.html
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/


----------



## msyamsuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, LSI 2008 raid. I install using FreeBSD 8.


----------

